# Ars Technica system guide: December 2011



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ars Technica system guide: December 2011.



> *The traditional Budget Box ($), Hot Rod ($$), and God Box ($$$$$) builds address three different price points. These are all general-purpose systems with a strong gaming focus, which means you won't find any office boxes or bargain-basement machines here.*


-- Tom


----------



## RipnDip (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice guide thanks.

What do you think of AMD vs Intel in the future? I always hear Intel is better.

I posted this in another thread but im looking for specs like this review.

What do you guys think of Dell vs HP?

I would really like your opinion on HP Pavilion dv7 6b57 vs Dell XPS L502X (BOUGHT THE DELL BUT IT HASNT COME YET)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03111310

VS

Item Description:
-- XPS L502X Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
Unit Price: $829.00
Quantity: 1
-- XPS L502X
-- Label
-- 6 Cell Primary Battery
-- NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M 1GB graphics ~Have no idea y this matters or NVDIA vs ATI? I want to convert songs and use photoshop though
-- Certified Refurbished
-- Software
-- Service Software
-- 6X Blu-ray Disc Combo (DVD+/-RW + BD-ROM) Wanted lightscribe-- Power Cord
-- Dell Support Center 64 Bit 2.0
-- Documentation
-- Service Software
-- Shipping Material
-- Service Software
-- Wave Systems Software
-- Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Operating System DVD
-- Processor: Intel Core i7-2670 QM Processor (2.2 GHz)~want turbo boost
-- 8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz (2 DIMMs)~it seems like i overpaid here since it costs $30 online
-- 150W AC Adapter
-- 320 GB SATA Hard Drive (5400 RPM) [Dont care so much I want to upgrade to SSD]
-- Documentation
-- Software
-- Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030
-- No Media Selected
-- Microsoft Office Starter
-- 15.6 in HD WLED TL (1366x768)
-- Information
-- Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Operating System DVD
-- Elemental Silver ALuminum
-- Processor Label
-- Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
-- Bracket
-- Label
-- Image Restore Software
-- Keyboard
-- Save 25% on any Dell Outlet XPS, Studio and Studio XPS laptops with this coupon!
- $207.25
-- XPS 15-L502X: 1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, In-Home Service after Remote Diagnosis (Included In Price)
Total Amount: $676.93

PS- Im trying to buy it on my own but need advice.. im watching videos and reading 
But I dont have a job in comp. hardware AND THIS TAKES FOREVER, so I just need honest opinions before I go broke buying a new laptop


----------

